# Need TiVo remote that is backlit and has Netflix button



## cukydoe (Mar 5, 2019)

I have the tivo bolt vox and am wondering if there is a version of the TiVo remote that has a backlight for the keys and also has a Netflix button? I do not need the voice. 
If there isn't is there a way to program a key on one of the remotes that have the backlight to be a Netflix button? 
Which backlight remote is recommended? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sadly TiVo did not include a Glo remote with the Bolt Vox so you'll need an aftermarket universal remote. It won't be as simple or pretty as the familiar peanut remote but you'll have your backlight.

https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Universal-Learning-Backlight-Netflix/dp/B07H4XBT56/


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The anderic remote looks like the inteset 422, which is UEI remote that takes advanced codes. Which are 5 digit codes for individual functions, like netflix. Netflix advanced code is 00133 using TiVo setup code 01442.


----------



## cukydoe (Mar 5, 2019)

Edmund said:


> The anderic remote looks like the inteset 422, which is UEI remote that takes advanced codes. Which are 5 digit codes for individual functions, like netflix. Netflix advanced code is 00133 using TiVo setup code 01442.


Thanks. Never heard of that remote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cukydoe said:


> I have the tivo bolt vox and am wondering if there is a version of the TiVo remote that has a backlight for the keys and also has a Netflix button? I do not need the voice.
> If there isn't is there a way to program a key on one of the remotes that have the backlight to be a Netflix button?
> Which backlight remote is recommended?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Are you using TE4? You can program a menu shortcut to Netflix so you'd hit the TiVo button then a number to go to Netflix.

Hit the A key when on the home screen. Highlight Netflix and select a number from 5 to 8.


----------

